# Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?



## Revenger (12. Dezember 2011)

*Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Wie man von dieser oder dieser Quelle entnehmen kann, wird Valve wahrscheinlich auf der E3 des nächsten Jahres ein neues Spiel ankündigen. Um welches Spiel es sich handelt ist nicht bekannt, nur, dass in dem Spiel eine 3 vorkommen wird. Man könnte also “Half-Life 3″ bzw. “Half-Life 2: Episode 3″, “Left 4 Dead 3″, “Team Fortress 3″ und natürlich “Portal 3″ spekulieren, wobei Portal 3 nicht so wahrscheinlich ist, da Valve sich gerne mal mit der Entwicklung Zeit nimmt und Portal 2 erst "kürzlich" erschienen ist. 

Statement von Gabe Newell: 





> “Ich nehmen nicht an, dass es eure Wut verringert, wenn ich euch  verraten würde, dass wir auf der E3 2012 tolle Ankündigungen machen?” Später: “Ich sehe, wie der Wortlaut für Verwirrung sorgt. Ja, wir kündigen etwas mit einer drei an.”


Ich persönlich würde ein neues Valve Spiel gerne begrüßen, egal welches, Hauptsache es ist von Valve


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Ich würde sehr begrüßen, wenn mal ein neues DoD entwickelt werden würde


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Ich will Half Live 3, ich hab damals den zweiten Teil mehrmals durchgespielt, und wenn dem so sei hoffe ich das die Entwickler daran schon lange Arbeiten, und das es alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten stellt.


----------



## Airboume (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Portal 3 *__*
Aber es wird bestimmt Half-Life 3 werden, ich meinte, dass ich das irgendwie schon gelesen hab 
Is auch egal - Valve wird uns wieder glücklich machen


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Es wird bestimmt Left 4 Dead 3.


----------



## plompi (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Da ist meiner Meinung nach Half Life 2 Episode 3 gemeint. Half Life 3 kommt sicher erst bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration und dann hoffentlich mit neuer Engine.


----------



## tiga05 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Also Portal 3, Left 4 Dead 3 und Team Fortress 3 klingt SEHR unwahrscheinlich. Vorallem TF3.

Und vorallem die Aussage: "Ja, wir kündigen etwas mit einer drei an.”. HAHA. Ein wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Valve hat ehrlich gelernt bis drei zu zählen?
Na dann...
Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich will Half Li*v*e 3, ich hab damals den zweiten Teil mehrmals durchgespielt,





Airboume schrieb:


> Portal 3 *__*
> Aber es wird bestimmt Half-Li*v*e 3 werden, ich meinte, dass ich das irgendwie schon gelesen hab


OMG. Halb Live, halb Aufgenommen?


----------



## mitverachtung (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Half-Life 3, bitte! Oder Half-Life 2 Episode 3, ich warte nun schon wieder fast 5 Jahre, nachdem ich schon etliche Jahre auf den 2. Teil warten musste


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Ich dachte schon an sowas Half Life 2 Episode 2,5.
Wobei ich die Spiele nie gespielt habe.

Hat ja lange gedauert bis Valve bis 3 zählen kann.


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Also ich glaub eher an ein Half Life 1 Remake!


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

ich würd nich auf Left 4 Dead 3 freuen 

BTW: CS:GO


----------



## Dark Messiah (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Also ich glaub eher an ein Half Life 1 Remake!


 das machen ja die modder, hoffentlich kommts bald  
@TOPIC: es soll einfach eine fortsetzung der half-life reihe werden bitteeee, sonst muss ich wohl mal amoklaufen


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

BITTE lass es Half-Life³ sein. Half-Life muss endlich enden, damit wir nicht mehr so leiden müssen. 

Wenn es Left4Dead 3 ist spring ich von der Brücke.


----------



## Airboume (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> OMG. Halb Live, halb Aufgenommen?


 ^^ - ich habs so von Motörhead_for_ever abgeschrieben
Aber ich habs mal verbessert


----------



## Stahlinick (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Und ich will NFSU 3 !


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Stahlinick schrieb:


> Und ich will NFSU 3 !


 Bitte was ?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Er meint wohl NFS Underground 3, das hab ich zu meinen XBox Zeiten mit Kumpels gespielt bis zum Abwinken, das ist aber nich von Valve.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Valve hat ehrlich gelernt bis drei zu zählen?


Eher net, das würde die Valve Time arg in Gefahr bringen (Valve zählt halt anders, daher auch die standardmässigen Delays). xD



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt Left 4 Dead 3.


 Ich drücks mal so aus: Wenn es das wäre, würden die Fans das Valve HQ niederbrennen. 



Mh, something with a 3, was das wohl sein könnte? ...


----------



## almfeg (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

portal 3 wär genial!


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich drücks mal so aus: Wenn es das wäre, würden die Fans das Valve HQ niederbrennen.



Ich wäre einer von ihnen. Burn, burn, burn. 

Left4Dead 3 wäre eine absolut bodenlose Frechheit und ein Schlag vor den Kopf aller Fans. Wenn Valve nicht völlig meschugge ist, wird es tatsächlich Half-Life³ und wir alle liegen uns am Tag der Ankündigung weinend in den Armen und gehen anschließend als Gordon Freeman verkleidet auf die Straße.


----------



## Rockabilly87 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



			
				Ob4ru|Mh schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, könnte auch ein ganz neues Spiel sein...Vielleicht ,,*Formel* *3"  * Formel 1 ist auf dauer ja auch langweilig


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Oh ja, will endlich wieder Headcrabs das Brecheisen in den Hohlraum bohren. 

Können wir mal kurz überlegen?
HL2EP2: Oktober 2007 (oder November? Habs vergessen... )
Left 4 Dead 2: November 2009
Portal 2: April 2011
Team Fortress 2: Oktober 2007

Portal 3 fällt raus, das wissen wir alle. Left 4 Dead 3 wäre auch eng, das glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Übrig bleibt also TF3 und HL3. Ich hoffe auf Zweiteres.

mfg Marcel

Edit: Oder sie stellen sich ganz besonders hohl an, machen aus CS 1,5 und 1,6 das Counter Strike 1, aus Source machen sie Counter Strike 2 und aus Global Offensive wird das erwartete Counter Strike *3*.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Können wir mal kurz überlegen?
> HL2EP2: Oktober 2007 (oder November? Habs vergessen... )
> Left 4 Dead 2: November 2009
> Portal 2: April 2011
> Team Fortress 2: Oktober 2007


Du hast Day of Defeat vergessen.

Außerdem entwickelt Valve doch *DOTA 2* (angekündigt für 2012)  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOTA_2
Warum sollte dann das nicht gezeigt werden ?


----------



## Beer (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Valve spiele werden aus Prinzip gekauft, mein persönlicher Wunsch ist HL3... so wie von fast jedem der schon damals in den 1990'ern Black Mesa unsicher gemacht hat.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Bitte,bitte ein neues Half-Life 
Wenn es irgendeine Geschichte gibt, die ich weiter verfolgen will, ist das diese


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du hast Day of Defeat vergessen.
> 
> Außerdem entwickelt Valve doch *DOTA 2* (angekündigt für 2012)  Dota 2
> Warum sollte dann das nicht gezeigt werden ?


 
DoD hab ich vergessen ja. Hast Recht. Aber DOTA2 wird nicht kommen, da es eine 2 und keine 3 im Namen hat.


----------



## Dennisth (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Hmm Steam Client Version 1*3*.... 

Es wird ein HL3, etwas anderes kann es nicht werden. DOTA ist 2, CS hat keine Nummer mehr, L4D3... are you kidding me?

Die Überraschung wäre ja auf der E3:
Wir haben HL2: Episode 3 fertig und es kommt noch heute in den Steamstore..... Dann sehe ich Downtimes....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Sie sollen sich bloß zurückhalten mit dem Unlock. Wenn die wirklich ankommen und HL3 weltweit gleichzeitig freischalten, dann aber Holla die Waldfee, dann wars das erstmal zwei Tage mit Steam, bis die Server wieder laufen.


----------



## RapToX (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

bf*3* release auf steam! 


ne ernsthaft... wenn ich mir dieses statement so durchlese, glaube ich eher an einen fake. eine so offensichtliche aussage, würde der liebe gabe doch wohl kaum bringen.
also wie immer: abwarten und tee trinken. valve macht das schon


----------



## ger_cornholio (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

This news just in: Valve announces the unparalelled opportunity to buy not one but two hats to wear at the same time!

nur Spass ich würd mich natürlich auf ep3 freuen


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Left 4 Dead 3 mit euer Grafik und Engine. *________________*

Hope....


----------



## Zomg (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Klingt für mich verdächtigst nach Half Life 3 - warum? Es wird langsam Zeit - und wer sagt denn dass es dann sofort auf den Markt kommt - von ner Ankündigung bis zum Final können 1x Jahre vergehen wie man beim Running Gag dem Duke gemerkt hat. Also steht dem auch nichts im Wege dass es bis zur neuen Konsolengeneration fertig sein wird. die wird wohl zwischen 2013-15 erscheinen von daher... Alles nicht ganz so unrealistisch.


----------



## Gamer1970 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Also erst sieht man überall komische Meldungen, daß ein Valve-Mitarbeiter ein HL3-Shirt trägt. Jetzt sagt Newell, sie kündigen etwas mit einer 3 auf der Messe an. Wenn das jetzt nicht endlich HL3 wird, dann flippen doch alle aus. Besonders ich. 

*HALF-LIFE 3 !*


----------



## PakiXT (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Es kann nur Half Life 3 sein was sonst ?? Wenn er schon sagt " Ja, wir kündigen etwas mit einer drei an " !! Und die Zahl 3 macht schon alle HL Fans verrückt.


----------



## Headologic (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Glaub auch eher mehr HL3. Die T-Shirts hab ich iwo gesehn ^^ Wenn ja kaufs ich mia glei


----------



## Rollora (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, something with a 3, was das wohl sein könnte? ...


Counter-Strike 3 (Global Offensive)
Left 4 Dead 3
Half Life2, Episode 3
Half Life 3
Portal 3
Team Fortress 3
DoD3


mir fällt auf die konnten bislang tatsächlich selten weiter als bis 2 zählen



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Portal 3 fällt raus, das wissen wir  alle. Left 4 Dead 3 wäre auch eng, das glaube ich eigentlich nicht.  Übrig bleibt also TF3 und HL3. Ich hoffe auf Zweiteres.


 Warum sollte Portal 3 ausfallen? Ist ein enorm erfolgreicher Titel.
Und was würde an L4D3 eng?

Leute beruhigen wir uns 
Betrachtet die großgeschriebenen Wörter im folgenden Satz mal genauer:
WENN denn Valve ein KOMPLETT neues Spiel auf der E3 ankündigen SOLLTE, dann heißt das nur, dass es in ENTWICKLUNG ist, noch LANGE NICHT released ist und nix feststeht.

Oder anders gesagt: Kündigt Valve überhaupt was an? Und wenn ja, haben wir anhaltspunkte für irgendwas?



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Sie sollen sich bloß zurückhalten mit dem  Unlock. Wenn die wirklich ankommen und HL3 weltweit gleichzeitig  freischalten, dann aber Holla die Waldfee, dann wars das erstmal zwei  Tage mit Steam, bis die Server wieder laufen.


 
AFAIR wurden die STEAM Server völlig überarbeitet, Kapazitäten geschaffen und man kann ja auch am Preload teilnehmen.... oder einfach nicht am ersten Tag kaufen


----------



## seventyseven (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Und so startete der Hype.... Wird mit Sicherheit L4D3... (Hoffe ich nicht  HL3 Rulz )


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Bitte L4D3


----------



## PixelSign (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

bitte, bitte hl3 mit neuem cs und dod


----------



## Rohstoff (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Ich würde mich über Portal 3 mehr freuen. Andererseits will ich auch wissen, was es mit der Borealis auf sich hat und wie Aperture Science mit Gordons Geschichte verknüpft ist. Episode 2 hat viel mehr Fragen aufgeworfen als beantwortet 

Left 4 Dead 3 wäre dagegen aber absolut uninteressant. Ich kann mit dem stumpfen Schlachten von Zombiemassen nichts anfangen.

Bin gespannt was letzendlich angekündigt wird!


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Über ein Half Life 3 würde Ich mich sehr freuen.Allerdings wäre ich auch mi einem Left4Dead 3 nicht unglücklich.
Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## TheRealBecks (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

...und für diese "3" dürfte es endlich mal eine neue Grafikengine sein, die nicht mehr so reudig aussieht! Klar, Portal 2 sah vernünftig aus und Grafik ist nicht alles, aber die alte Technik kann man damit nicht mehr verschleiern. Gegenüber anderen Grafikengines sieht die Source-Engine leider kein Land mehr :/ Nur "schnell" ist sie dank Minimalanforderungen und entsprechend erbrachter Leistung...


----------



## dustyjerk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Ich fänd alle der Möglichkeiten gut, wobei ich bei Left 4 Dead 3 und Team Fortress 3 etwas enttäuscht wäre, weil mir die beiden Spiele nie so richtig gut gefallen haben.


----------



## Lichiman (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

In der letzten PCAction Ausgabe gibts es ein Bild von einem HL3 T-Shirt. Glaube den trägt ein Valve MA. D.h. es wird eine HL3 Ankündigung geben.


----------



## RapToX (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Lichiman schrieb:


> Glaube den trägt ein Valve MA. D.h. es wird eine HL3 Ankündigung geben.


 nanana, glauben heißt nicht wissen! so entstehen nur gerüchte und falsche hoffnungen


----------



## d00mfreak (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Count3r Strike 2?


----------



## Lichiman (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



RapToX schrieb:


> nanana, glauben heißt nicht wissen! so entstehen nur gerüchte und falsche hoffnungen



Ok, das ist ein Valve MA: Half-Life 3: Entwickler mit HL3 T-Shirt gesichtet


----------



## Stricherstrich (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Valve hat ehrlich gelernt bis drei zu zählen?
> Na dann...
> Lassen wir uns überraschen.


 

Da musst ich direkt an ein Meme denken


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Count3r Strike 2?


 
Counter Strike 2 = Counter Strike: Global Offensive.


----------



## Rollora (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Counter Strike 2 = Counter Strike: Global Offensive.


 Nein, Source oder gar keins von beiden


----------



## jensi251 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

CS GO wäre aber keine neue Ankündigung.


----------



## TheReal (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Warum denken so viele hier es könnte auch TF3 sein? Das halte ich für vollkommen ausgeschlossen. Immerhin ist TF2 gerade erst F2P geworden und Meet the Pyro ist nicht mal erschienen. Außerdem läuft das Spiel dank Mann Co Store super. Da jetzt ein Teil 3 rauszuringen wäre absoluter Unfug.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Counter Strike 2 = Counter Strike: Global Offensive.


 
Nein. ich würde sagen:
CS 1.5 und 1.6 (GoldSrc-Engine) = Counter Strike 1
CSS (Source-Engine = Counter Strike 2
CS:GO (Source-Engine?) = Counter Strike 3

mfg Marcel


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Hoffen wir es wird Halflife3, sind ja schon lange da dran... juhuiii


----------



## Killertofu (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



plompi schrieb:


> Da ist meiner Meinung nach Half Life 2 Episode 3 gemeint. Half Life 3 kommt sicher erst bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration und dann hoffentlich mit neuer Engine.



hl2ep3 wurde doch stillgelegt soweit ich gelesen habe. Also ich hoffe mal auf HL3 mit ner aufgebohrten Engine und viel viel spielspaß. Hab erst vor 2 wochen mal wieder alle teile gespielt^^


----------



## seventyseven (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Wird zu 100% irgendwas nebenbei entwickeltes was ne 3 als Bestandteil des Spiele Titels hat...


----------



## xTrisherx (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

• Left 4 Dead 3 (PC) | SPIELERADAR

es wird denke ich mal auf L4D III hinauslaufen oder HL III, wobei ich ein großer fan von der L4D reihe bin


----------



## Freakxy (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Wir werden sehen.. ^^ Als großer Portalfan würd ich mich ja riesig über nen 3. Teil freuen (Solange es Storymäßig nicht zu einschläfernd wird)

Half Life hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gespielt, dazu kann ich nix sagen.. (Na los Steinigt mich  ). 



> Sie sollen sich bloß zurückhalten mit dem Unlock. Wenn die wirklich  ankommen und HL3 weltweit gleichzeitig freischalten, dann aber Holla die  Waldfee, dann wars das erstmal zwei Tage mit Steam, bis die Server  wieder laufen.



Hmm Steam heißt nicht EA, also von daher..


----------



## Dayst (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Also mir persönlich wäre ein neues Halflife oder Left for Death lieber...ich fand schon Left of Death 2 der hammer auf LAN Partys war es einfach nur genial


----------



## RapToX (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



xTrisherx schrieb:


> • Left 4 Dead 3 (PC) | SPIELERADAR


 mein gott, was ist das denn für ein müll den die da verzapfen? echt unglaublich sowas


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Wurde jetzt Left 4 Dead 3 bestätigt ? Das wäre ...GEIL!


----------



## Rockabilly87 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Naja, das mit dem angeblichen Mitarbeiter und dem HL3 Shirt hat ja sowas von rein garnichts zu sagen.

Ich bin selber Mediengestalter und arbeite in einem Betrieb der unter anderem Textilveredelung macht.
Und vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich schon eine Anfrage von einem Kunden der ein HL3 Mousepad haben wollte (ich hatte allerdings einfach die 2 durch eine 3 ausgetauscht)..... 
Und er wird warscheinlich nicht der einzige auf der Welt gewesen sein der die Idee schon hatte.....

Derjenige der sich das T-Shirt hat machen lassen und es reingestellt hat war auch so klug das Logo so ab zu ändern (sprich die Zahl groß in der Mitte) damit es weniger Stress mit den Copyrights gibt.
Das wird zu 99,9% ein Fake sein und auch kein offizielles Shirt....

Das sieht man auch schon an der Art des Druckes...


----------



## xTrisherx (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



RapToX schrieb:


> mein gott, was ist das denn für ein müll den die da verzapfen? echt unglaublich sowas



naja ^^ wäre aber machbar realistisch gesehn, dass es wirklich 2012 erscheinen könnte


----------



## Papzt (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Ich hoffe nur, dass es diesmal nicht wieder so ein Rotz wie Portal ist sondern ein anständiges Spiel. HL3 wär natürlich der Hammer


----------



## gedoens (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*

Left 4 Dead 3? Also bitte. Ich spiele immer noch L4D (1).

Macht doch keinen Sinn das gleiche Spiel immer wieder aufzugießen, das Drehbuch bleibt gleich: Zusammen losrennen und wegfreischießen (absolut super übrigens  )
Und wenn zum 3. Mal die gleiche Grafik dabei ist, hätten sie einfach ein Spiel und 2 Level-Packs verkauft...

Das sollte schon HL3/EP3 werden. Bei dem Namen der dahinter steht, sollte Valve alle mal einen guten Drehbuchschreiber kaufen können, das Spieldesign kriegen die schon selber hin


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2011)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nur, dass es diesmal nicht wieder so ein Rotz wie Portal ist sondern ein anständiges Spiel. HL3 wär natürlich der Hammer


Nur weils nicht dein Ding ist, ist es nicht gleich rotz.
Portal ist mal was neues gewesen, auf einem Markt, wo wir fast nur minimal verändertes aufgewärmtes Zeug vorgesetzt bekommen.

Aber es ist ziemlich sicher, dass es HL3 ist, die wissen genau worauf alle Fans warten, die wären ja blöd wenn sie jetzt i nen anderen Kram rausbringen nach dieser Aussage.


----------



## Freakxy (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kündigt Valve ein neues Spiel auf der E3 an?*



> Ich hoffe nur, dass es diesmal nicht wieder so ein Rotz wie Portal ist  sondern ein anständiges Spiel. HL3 wär natürlich der Hammer



Die Aussage ist echt arm. Nur weil es nicht dein Geschmack trifft ist es kein "Rotz". Wenn es dir nicht gefallen hat ist das deine Sache, also behalte es für dich oder Stempel es nicht gleich als "Rotz" ab. Solche Leute.. 



> Portal ist mal was neues gewesen, auf einem Markt, wo wir fast nur minimal verändertes aufgewärmtes Zeug vorgesetzt bekommen.



Genau meine Meinung!


----------

